# SM Rescue Raffle $ Donation Total



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So far we've raised *$3,500 *for various rescue organizations. *(as of 9/26/11)*

Remember that you have until September 25th to make donations and receive Raffle Tickets.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

WOO HOO!!! I'm seriously so excited about this. Let's keep raising that number so we can make this raffle the best one yet! 

LYNN IS AWESOME!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Already -- wow :chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

See today's new total


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

New Total


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOW!! that is AWESOME! keep it going guys ^_^

and great to post a thread about it (to remind people like >me< about it as I am multi tasking more or less). I am on the computer now for a quick check in (leaving for the night), but getting back to this right before going to bed or early morning tomorrow  

Thanks for doing this once again, Lynn! you are awesome !!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Look at our total for today. Remember that you have just 2 1/2 weeks left to donate for raffle tickets.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Today's new total - $1,370


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Today's new total - $1,370


:chili::chili::chili: Gosh I have to do some more donating. I've lately been focusing on donating to Vermont so I have to shift gears back again. Thanks for the reminders.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Today's total is $1,450. Let's keep those donations coming so that you can all win lots of our wonderful raffle prizes and help our less fortunate fluffs at the same time.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

This thread warms my heart! Does anybody know what is the most amount of money raised by a SM rescue raffle? Let's beat it!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Do we have a goal?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The largest amount was in 2008 when we raised $3,250 with the Rescue Raffle. in 2009 we raised $2,750 and in 2010, we raised $2,160. With the downturn in the economy, I think that SM has still done very well with the Raffles. Also, this year, I know that many donated to Daisy and Snuggles prior to the beginning of the Raffle and I have not included this in the raffle total/tickets hoping to raise even more money.  I think if we were to include the money donated to Daisy and Snuggles, we would already be well over $2,000.  It warms my heart to see this total increase daily.

Remember -- you have until Sept. 25th to donate and receive Raffle Tickets.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Today's new total is $1,715. 

You have until a 9/25/11 to make donations.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Today new total is $1,895. We have about 2 weeks left to make donations. I'm hoping that we can reach at least $2,500 this year.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Love it!!! Keep it going guys ^_^ this is awesome.

Lynn, a PM is waiting for u  thanks for what u do.

Hugs
Kat


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- look at our new total for today -- *$2,135*

We're over $2,000 and still have 11 days to try to get to $2,500.

This is wonderful. :chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Wonderful!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Amazing!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

We are good. The economy is down, but we can always squeeze out more......especially for some really cool prizes!!!!!:blush::innocent:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Today's new total is *$2,429*. And we still have a week left to donate. 

You guys are just the best and I'm so proud to call you my friends.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kudos to you Lynn for your organizational skills and willingness to go the extra mile to see this pulled off well!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Kudos to you Lynn for your organizational skills and willingness to go the extra mile to see this pulled off well!


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

WOW! I'm impressed. Go us!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili::chili: :chili::chili:...it's all about the "stuff" .....:chili::chili: :chili::chili:

getting out my lucky rabbit's foot....waiting to see what I win!!!!! :chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow! That's fantastic! That's a lot of money going to rescues. I'm thrilled to see that total!
Thanks Lynn for making this happen. :thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Yay!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:chili::chili::chili::chili:

Today's new total is *$2,524* -- that is awesome. :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: We've hit over the $2,500 mark -- maybe we can hit $3,000. After all, we have 7 more days to make donations. And don't forget our awesome prize donations. You remember -- you can't win if you don't have tickets.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - fireworSuper!!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

*WOW!!!!! That's GREAT!!!!! I hope the total keeps climbing!*


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yep, I need to get some more tickets. You guys are all the best.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As of today (9/22/11) we are at *$2,624* which is awesome. Still have 5 days left to make donations.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wooo hoo!!!! More fluffs to be helped!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

anyone remember the resue i donated to last yr ? i know i did it w paypal and i think it was the same one edith donated to ?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Liza -- I will look at last year's spreadsheet and let you know tomorrow.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that total deserves a drumroll Lynn! Awesome!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub: OH how rewarding it is to be part of such a caring loving giving Forum :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:chili::chili:I'm sooooooooooooooo excited to give you today's new total -- *$2,994.*

And we still have 3 days to donate. I know that we'll be over $3,000 which is amazing in this economy. 

I love each and every one of you sooooooooooooooo much*.:wub::wub:*


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is so so so so so great! I am so happy to be a part of such a loving and caring community here at SM. Rudy has changed my life in ways I could have never imagined, and one of the greatest gifts that came with his adoption was the opportunity to meet (online or in-person) so many incredible like-minded dog lovers. I don't have much money, but I am rich in the number of people I have met because of Rudy. Thanks to everybody who helped make this such a successful raffle!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

RudyRoo said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is so so so so so great! I am so happy to be a part of such a loving and caring community here at SM. Rudy has changed my life in ways I could have never imagined, and one of the greatest gifts that came with his adoption was the opportunity to meet (online or in-person) so many incredible like-minded dog lovers. I don't have much money, but I am rich in the number of people I have met because of Rudy. Thanks to everybody who helped make this such a successful raffle!


Leigh - we feel the same way about your and Rudy. You've been such a caring new member. Of course we knew that when you told us about getting Rudy. :wub::wub: It also touches me so to see how we all rally together to help the dogs not as fortunate as ours. :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

We only need $6 to reach $3000? geez.....I might have to buy another ticket or two just to make sure we make it!!!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank u lacie , the outcome is impressive !! i still have to donate so we def will reach over 3000!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We do have over $3,000 -- I will post total over the weekend.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Awesome!!!!!
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This year's Rescue Raffle has raised a total of *$3,500* for various Rescue Organizations through the U.S.

(We actually had a grand total of $3,441 and I donated an additional $59 tonight to make it an even $3,500.)

That's the largest total we've had in the last 4 years which is simply amazing in these economic times. And I also think that we've had the best prize donations this year too.

Each of you has such a big, caring, generous heart and I couldn't ask for better friends and caring family for these lost souls in Rescue. Whether you donate your time, money, prayers, prizes or just love -- you make each and every one of their little lives better.

I don't even think I can begin to say thank you enough for this wonderful contribution.:aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili:

:ThankYou::heart::ThankYou::heart:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn - thank you!!! Fluffy white tails everywhere are wagging in appreciation for this!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

WOW!! thank you for organizing it all Lynn.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

WOW! That is a pretty fine total. And, we still have a little while left.....help me...let's go for $4000. Lynn...are we still counting?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:$3,500:cheer: Totally awesome!!! That's a huge amount from this group!! Bravo. :aktion033::aktion033: And Lynn, we owe it all to you for starting and organizing this event. To think that there will be $3,500 out there in shelters and rescues for less fortunate pets is just incredible and would not have happened without Rescue Raffle. :you rock:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Lynn you are an angel and we love you so much words cannot say.


----------

